# Radio works, buttons do not.



## Slackers (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello all! i just recently bought a 2006 GTO, the only real issue being that although the radio does work, the buttons on the radio do not. I can use the steering wheel controls and they will work but nothing on the radio itself works at all except for the volume control. which i can freely turn and works. Any help would be awesome, Thanks! -Thomas


----------



## sg3080 (Sep 14, 2013)

I just replaced my stock radio with a double din because the buttons were malfunctioning. I don't think you can fix it, just replace it. Double dins are cheap without nav and very easy to install.


----------

